# Ripcord or QAD Ultra Rest....



## SDK73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about putting a new rest on my Bowtech Assassin. I think I've narrowed it down to either the QAD Ultra rest or the Ripcord rest. Let me hear your personal experiences and opinions. Thanks!


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ripcord. Best rest I've ever had.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I've used both on my Parker Blazer and stuck with the Ripcord. It just feels more solid mechanically and I haven't had any issues with it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

QAD HDX 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I use a ripcord with no issues as of yet,good product.


----------



## bigbossman (Nov 2, 2011)

QAD HDX for me


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Rip


----------



## bhodges99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ripcord- no issues


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I use a Ripcord and love it, this is my second bow with the Ripcord and both have worked flawlessly from day one. 


You will get a pretty even split in your responses to this question which shows that both rests are good and, in the end, you'll be happy with both.

If I remember right the QAD won't drop if you let down from full draw and the the Ripcord does drop which can cause your arrow to move off the rest and could be an issue if you have to let down and then quickly re-draw on a deer. Never had an issue with that with the Ripcord and did go through the draw, let down, draw and shoot scenario on a buck a few years back with no issues (other than sending the arrow over his back.....  )


----------



## mjreck (Nov 28, 2011)

One more vote for the ripcord. I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Ripcord Code Red got my vote and am very pleased with it thus far. Tuning is a dream with the independent horizontal and vertical adjustments, quiet, and is made of metal (with exception of the arm itself). 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Ripcord

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Both are very good rests but the QAD hdx does have the clutch in it that will stay up when you draw back and have to let off for whatever reason, its only on the hdx model though. I like that feature, but I know a few guys who shoot the ripcord religiously. Whatever way you go you will be satisfied, good luck and enjoy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Got_2_fish said:


> Both are very good rests but the QAD hdx does have the clutch in it that will stay up when you draw back and have to let off for whatever reason, its only on the hdx model though. I like that feature, but I know a few guys who shoot the ripcord religiously. Whatever way you go you will be satisfied, good luck and enjoy!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's why I went with it over the ripcord . My wife's bow has a ripcord on it and it is a excellent rest but that extra feature my save a hunting situation some day


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Flip a coin on this one. My wife uses a ripchord code red...only because she was able to swap out the red with factory hot pink. I've used QAD's with excellent results. 

Having said that....I now use a limb driver and feel it's in a class by itself blowing both the QAD and Ripchord out of the water. 

There are other limb driven arrow rests out there, but none of them have a spring steel tuner blade like the Limb Driver....the spring steel launcher is crucial to the design of the limb driven rest and without it, you might as well be shooting off the bow shelf. 

Seriously though...you'll be happy with either the ripchord or QAD...it all comes down to aesthetics with those two rests.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

QAD ULTRA here.. both are good rests just got a better deal in the QAD.. also plus side is it does stay up on a draw let down.. makes it nice if u got a deer u have to let down on u don't have to worry about putting rest back up or arrow falling off

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had the QAD on my bow for a few years, and been happy with no issues. I don't have any experience with Ripcord.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Mightymouse said:


> If I remember right the QAD won't drop if you let down from full draw and the the Ripcord does drop which can cause your arrow to move off the rest and could be an issue if you have to let down and then quickly re-draw on a deer. Never had an issue with that with the Ripcord and did go through the draw, let down, draw and shoot scenario on a buck a few years back with no issues (other than sending the arrow over his back.....  )



Exactly! I've had both and pretty happy with them. Because of this one feature I would lean toward the the Q.A.D. IMO
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ssminnow (Apr 1, 2011)

ripcord code red. had it on my old bow for 2 seasons. no issues. just transferred it to a mathews.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Ripcord is money


----------

